# How do you actually do HIIT



## MeLo (Dec 26, 2003)

i am considering HIIT cardio first thing in the morning after a protein shake and then having breakfast afterwards the cardio.

But how does the HIIT actually go?

(20mins)

Im not sure about how to do it.

20 secs sprint 10 sec jog all the way for 20 mins? that doesnt sound right? 

Anybody on how to do it and helping me plan one?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2003)

I do one minute high intensity, one minute low, alternating for around 20 minutes.


----------



## tjwes (Dec 27, 2003)

I do a minute high,and two low.Adjust it to your own needs.It will get easier to do as time passes and you adjust more to it.


----------



## Uthinkso (Dec 28, 2003)

This is an interesting concept. I feel like I have been in a closet, this is the first time I have heard about this method.

In a short form, what is the advantage to the varied levels of intensity?


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 29, 2003)

High Intensity Interval Training(aka HIIT) is a much more efficient means of doing your cardio than the typical long, slow cardio sessions, although a few folks may disagree.  It also works better for bodybuilders.  How many long distance runners have you seen with muscular bodies?  Compare them to the bodies of sprinters.  Bottom line:  accomplish more in less time and keep your hard-earned muscle.   

If your goal is to lose bodyfat, you should do your HIIT training first thing in the morning in a fastest state when your glycogen levels are low to non-existant.  That's right, you should not consume any calories first.  Research studies have proven that 20 minutes of HIIT training after an eight to ten hour fast will burn more FAT than the same routine in a non fasted state.  Naturally, some people will also disagree with this statement.  So I say, try it both ways and see what works for you.


----------



## IronSlingah (Dec 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Downtown Guy *_
> High Intensity Interval Training(aka HIIT) is a much more efficient means of doing your cardio than the typical long, slow cardio sessions, although a few folks may disagree.  It also works better for bodybuilders.  How many long distance runners have you seen with muscular bodies?  Compare them to the bodies of sprinters.  Bottom line:  accomplish more in less time and keep your hard-earned muscle.
> 
> If your goal is to lose bodyfat, you should do your HIIT training first thing in the morning in a fastest state when your glycogen levels are low to non-existant.  That's right, you should not consume any calories first.  Research studies have proven that 20 minutes of HIIT training after an eight to ten hour fast will burn more FAT than the same routine in a non fasted state.  Naturally, some people will also disagree with this statement.  So I say, try it both ways and see what works for you.




An article on this board said it does not matter if your in a fasted state or not for HIIT can anyone clear this up?


----------



## tjwes (Dec 30, 2003)

I wouldn`t recommend doing HIIT without at least a whey protein drink in your  system.After sleeping all night without food,your body is in a state of negative nitrogen balance,and is very catabolic,any intense exercise at this point will only increase catabolism.That`s why we,as bodybuilder`s eat every three hours,to stay in positive nitrogen balance.The first thing on your agenda in the AM should be getting much needed protein into the system.I`ve tried both, and lost fat doing both, but I beleive I lost hard earned muscle doing it on an empty stomach.


----------



## Downtown Guy (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tjwes *_
> I wouldn`t recommend doing HIIT without at least a whey protein drink in your  system...I`ve tried both, and lost fat doing both, but I beleive I lost hard earned muscle doing it on an empty stomach.



I will agree that doing HIIT on a empty stomach first thing in the morning may sacrifice some hard-earned muscle.  It is a great way to burn body fat!  Depending on your goals, though, it may be a bad trade-off.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 2, 2004)

do it in the morning but make sure you have a protein sahek before hand

that will minimise muscle loss, and also keep your metabolism up

don't forget when you go for too long without food muscle is used up and fat held on to, metabolism slows

protein in the morning is a must for everyone whatever their goals

peace


----------

